# how much does your 12 month old weigh?



## miss.kayleigh

jake is 24lbs got him weighed yesterday! i heard somewhere that at 12 months they should weigh 3 times what they did at birth! he was 7lbs so should really weigh 21lbs - but don't know how true that is!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby is one on Sunday and weighs 23lb11oz. She was also 7lb at birth. She's very very tall though!

The tripling birth weight by a year is only an approximation.


----------



## polo_princess

I think Brooke was around 18/19lbs at 1 year :)


----------



## Blah11

the triple thing works for us pretty much. She was 6lb 4 at birth and almost 20lbs at 1. She's now 16 months almost and weighs 21.5lbs so shes not gained very much in the last 4 months really.


----------



## huggybear

MY LO is 11 months and is 24lbs, he hasnt gained any weight in the last 7 weeks either, he was 8.4 at birth, he has started walking though so i assume the weight gain does slow down from here.


----------



## sheepy99

My LO is 13 months, she was 8lb1oz at birth and she is now a chunky monkey at 25lbs!


----------



## caggimedicine

Harry was born 8lb15, and at 12 months weighed 18lb15


----------



## leighbaby

Sebastian was 6lbs 9oz and is just under 20lbs now


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden didn't triple his birth weight until almost 2 but he's small. He's turning 3 in Sept and weighs between 26-27lbs. He was 20lbs at 1


----------



## kiwimama

Ella weighed 3kgs (6.7lbs) at birth and was about 9.5kgs (20lbs) at 1.


----------



## faille

Violet is 23lb 3oz (puts her on 91st line) but 80.5cm tall (which is just above 99.6th line).
She was 6lb 12oz when born and 52cm so always weighed a little more but has been taller than average too.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Noah was born 8lb 12oz he weighed 24lb 3oz about 2 weeks ago. He's not very tall tho so built like a lil tank lol xxx


----------



## sabby52

Dec was 7lbs 3ozs at birth, at 12 months he was 23-24lbs and now at 30 months he is about 33lbs :)


----------



## Lu28

Aisling was 8lb15oz at birth and at one was just under 20lb and is also pretty tall so the triple birth weight definitely doesn't apply to us, she'd need to be nearly 27lb!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Dylan was 9lb 6 at birth and at 13 months was about 28lb! He's tall and well built, looks more like a two year old though!


----------



## emilyjade

my little man is 11 months and 25lb x


----------



## Happy

Phoebe weighed 6lb 13oz at birth, she was 21lb at 11 months and when I got her weighed yesterday at 13.5 months she was 23.4lb.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah was 21 or so pounds at one year, she was 8 pounds 10 ounces at birth


----------

